# Almost picked up a 3rd Gen S&W semi auto today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forget all the model #s, but my local shop has had a 15 round, 4" barrelled S&W stainless semi-auto sitting there for a long time. As these guns have been discontinued not too long ago, I kinda want one now.

I was up there comparing the FNP45 to the XD45, and I remembered the gun - It is $100 off, so it's like $430.

Anyway, it has a bit of surface rust on it - Just barely. The salesguy got some flitz and polished the slide up beautifully.

However, there were some spots on teh frame he couldn't get off. If he could have gotten the frame to look as nice as the slide, I was going to buy it. Oh well...

I knew my wife was gonna be upset anyway :x 

At the next gunshow I go to, I may look at those, if I can find a NEW one in 9mm. If so, I'll put off the XD45 purchase for a while.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like a 5906. Good thing you passed. $430.00 with rust is too much. They are fine guns though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You could get the XD new for that! 

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ship,

You still haven't bought an XD45 yet??? If you were closer, I'd let you try mine, but then you'd want the trigger job too...

Jeff


----------

